# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.29.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.29.0  
 Added:
  - support  Samsung GT-S6102 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)  
  - support  Samsung SGH-A887 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support  Samsung SGH-Z540 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support  Samsung CDMA B219 (Read/Write)
  - support  ZTE F116 (Read/Write)*  *P.S This Week should be very hoot*

----------

